# Giant Asians



## sueb4653 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok I have them together he is holding on but not connecting I have tried blowing on them she just walks away with him holding on

how long should I leave them like this any more suggestions?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks to me like he is just out on a stroll and not interested in her


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 27, 2012)

weird cause he is older than her


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 27, 2012)

They're so beautiful.

Incase serendipity strikes in my favor, I'm looking for a sub or presub female of this species.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 27, 2012)

Did my male arrive yet? Cuz I know he's single and ready to mingle!


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice. BIG and green, my favorite. :wub:


----------



## hierodula (Sep 27, 2012)

Increase the temperature


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 27, 2012)

Heat and high RH can help...


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 27, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Did my male arrive yet? Cuz I know he's single and ready to mingle!


no didnt come today d*** that mailman


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2012)

asian are like that, they will be ok, he just decides when.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 27, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Heat and high RH can help...


hmm maybe I should put them under Tiny's heat lamp


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2012)

changing the temp to fast can kill them


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 27, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> changing the temp to fast can kill them


ok no heat lamp then


----------



## JSaff86 (Sep 27, 2012)

maybe the female isnt old enough? When i mated my chinese the males lock on tight with there raptors when they jump on on the females back. So the male in the pic is showing no interest at all in mating. Im no expert but i would wait another week and try again. Also the female has to be walking around for the male to take interest. you can tell when the male is interested he will point with his antena at the female as she walks then wait for his moment and jump or fly on her back. Also i dont think they climb on there backs they tend to jump. Good luck!


----------



## aNisip (Sep 27, 2012)

Not interested...separate them and give him a day or two...increase temp and RH...then take male out, put on flat surface and then introduce her a little in front of him and then coax her to move.....this should get his attention...then blow on him a little and he should mount her....

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 27, 2012)

So beautiful Sue!!!


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 27, 2012)

ok I just had a funny come to my mind

in the 1st pic he is yelling

"I'm on top of the world"


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 28, 2012)

Awwww. She's his world. How lovely. :wub:


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2012)

Generally an easy species. In your pics he isn't showing any interest. The blowing trick only works if he is mounted properly but is not bending the abdomen to connect.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 29, 2012)

I think its the female not ready as I tried a different male and he was not interested either so will try again next week


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2012)

Female's stomach still has plenty of room to grow. Feed her more before putting pairing them up again.


----------

